# Goggle's for a sweaty SOB



## murff81 (Nov 15, 2014)

I tend to sweat quite a bit when skiing and need to buy new goggles, so I have been researching and was hoping I could some input from you guys/gals.

Zeal Level goggle
 http://www.backcountry.com/zeal-le...GV2ZWwgZ29nZ2xl&skid=ZEL0118-MARDWAMI-ONESIZ 

Smith IOX Elite turbo fan
 http://www.backcountry.com/smith-i...lIHR1cmJvIGZhbg&skid=SMI0910-BLARDSEN-ONESIZ 

These are just a couple that I was looking at. I found the Smiths for about $200 and come with both a daytime and night lens. For the Zeal I would pick up a second lens for night skiing. Would prefer to have both a daytime and night time lens. I would like to keep it around $200. Thx in advance


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2014)

Use winter20 to get 20% off at backcountry.  Try levelninesports. And even Ebay.

I like dragons. I just got a pair of X2's on eBay with two lenses for $140.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 15, 2014)

Normaly I do not have fogging problems. But on warm powder days when working hard I pull out a pair of Smith Phenom Turbos (fan). They NEVER fog up on me. 
I would think the I/O X Turbo would be he way you want to go for no fog and easy change. Yes you can change lenses in the zeal but the Smih is so easy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2014)

murff81 said:


> Smith IOX Elite turbo fan
> [url]http://www.backcountry.com/smith-iox-elite-turbo-fan-goggle?ti=U2VhcmNoIFJlc3VsdHM6c21pdGggaW94IGVsaXRlIHR1cmJvIGZhbjoxOjM6c21pdGggaW94IGVsaXRlIHR1cmJvIGZhbg&skid=SMI0910-BLARDSEN-ONESIZ [/URL]



Holy Crap!  $275 for goggles?  I had no idea they made such expensive skiing eye wear.  I suppose I shouldn't be surprised given what people pay for high end sunglasses.   

I guess I'm just not that guy.  I don't think I've ever spent over $75 for goggles and my sunglasses tend to be of the $20 variety from the gas station. :lol:

Guess I should consider myself lucky I don't have the fogging issues you have OP.  Good Luck!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2014)

http://www.backcountry.com/zeal-z3-...DYXQxMzExMDAwNjQ&skid=ZEL0112-MANTBLAU-ONESIZ

$600???????

I guess $275 is a steal.


----------



## murff81 (Nov 15, 2014)

lol....it can pretty insane for goggles, but the way I look at it , lens are replaceable for about $50, and that isn't bad year to year....I value seeing clearly so much these days and fogging just blows lol and eBay makes prices reasonable


----------



## ss20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Probably the weirdest thread title in AZ history.


----------



## murff81 (Nov 15, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Probably the weirdest thread title in AZ history.


I was gonna name it 'boobies' but decided not mislead anyone [emoji1]


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 15, 2014)

You could probably just save a couple bucks and wear one less layer while skiing.


----------



## skifree (Nov 15, 2014)

Fogging is usually caused by operator error.


----------



## murff81 (Nov 15, 2014)

skifree said:


> Fogging is usually caused by operator error.


Well, not always.....every brand, model, and make has some type of anti fogging coating, but you are correct in that depending on where your hat and or neck warmer placement is can greatly effect fogging. Sweating can certainly effect goggle performance as well...

As for layers I don't really wear any layers to take off, already at the minimum (I run pretty hot, wife says it's because I'm Spanish and Italian). I guess I could shave my beard and fro but what's the fun in that....no excuse to buy new goggles.

After looking into the Dragon's X2 they have definitely become a more appealing option...price and features is excellent.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 16, 2014)

Figure out your goggle-to-helmet fit more than anything. If you can get a nice fit, with compatible venting in both pieces you'll be loving life. 

Also you mentioned "neck warmer". Probably the number one culprit in foggy goggles.


----------



## murff81 (Nov 16, 2014)

Currently don't have a helmet, however the wife said that will be a Christmas gift (she definitely not into skiing, says it's too dangerous)

I was looking at Pret helmets


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2014)

If you're getting a helmet I'd get it first before buying the goggles, not all goggles and helmets play nice together.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 18, 2014)

I had a pair of Dragon Mace's that were excellent in the fog department.  The breathed so well that a good headwind would make my forehead cold where it blew through the vents.  

I'm also a sweaty mofo and I've been keeping a piece of an Absorber (a chamois-type thing for drying cars and whatnot) in a pocket where it won't freeze.  Once you get a certain level of moisture in your googles it can be a bitch to dry them with anything other than a hand dryer in the lodge bathroom.  The absorber sucks it right up and leaves them nice and clean.  Won't scratch your lenses either.


----------



## murff81 (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, I may have done things out of order.....after looking into the Dragon's I decided on the X2s, Jamie Lynn version with blue steel lens+yellow blue ion. $150 on eBay and will be here monday. My local ski shop has a limited selection of helmets and the helmet that I want (Pret) isn't really carried by anyone locally. May just have to bit the bullet and hope it's compatible, can always return it if it's a bad fit.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 19, 2014)

murff81 said:


> Well, I may have done things out of order.....after looking into the Dragon's I decided on the X2s, Jamie Lynn version with blue steel lens+yellow blue ion. $150 on eBay and will be here monday. My local ski shop has a limited selection of helmets and the helmet that I want (Pret) isn't really carried by anyone locally. May just have to bit the bullet and hope it's compatible, can always return it if it's a bad fit.



Why do you want a Pret? Ever try one on? They are decent helmets, small over all size and a nice magnet chin strap on some of there models. I have tried them all on, with many pairs of goggles and just can't find something to make me happy.


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Holy Crap!  $275 for goggles?  I had no idea they made such expensive skiing eye wear.  I suppose I shouldn't be surprised given what people pay for high end sunglasses.
> 
> I guess I'm just not that guy.  I don't think I've ever spent over $75 for goggles and my sunglasses tend to be of the $20 variety from the gas station. :lol:
> 
> Guess I should consider myself lucky I don't have the fogging issues you have OP.  Good Luck!



+1


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.backcountry.com/zeal-z3-...DYXQxMzExMDAwNjQ&skid=ZEL0112-MANTBLAU-ONESIZ
> 
> $600???????
> 
> I guess $275 is a steal.



Ha .... Scroll down , smith's $775!!!!


----------



## murff81 (Nov 19, 2014)

Not 100% sold on Pret, I like the ventilation system, weight, that custom fit knob thing and the magnetic strap. evo has them on sale now, the Effect is $87 and Cynic is $51, pretty good price for what you get. I also like the way it looks...

My only experience with a helmet is my Giro mountain biking helmet....

I do plan on waiting till my goggles come in and will take them to my local shop and see what is most compatible, but most of the helmets I have seen at my local shop don't look very good....the deal on evo was the main reason for me saying 'I would bit the bullet and just buy them'


----------



## murff81 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Why do you want a Pret? Ever try one on? They are decent helmets, small over all size and a nice magnet chin strap on some of there models. I have tried them all on, with many pairs of goggles and just can't find something to make me happy.


Do you own a Pret (which model)? I have found a bunch of reviews with the Arnett Skylight, Smith IO , and zeal level all being a good fit. I know everyone s face is different but just curious. Pret is somewhat new so theirs not exactly a ton of goggle fit info


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 19, 2014)

murff81 said:


> Not 100% sold on Pret, I like the ventilation system, weight, that custom fit knob thing and the magnetic strap. evo has them on sale now, the Effect is $87 and Cynic is $51, pretty good price for what you get. I also like the way it looks...
> 
> My only experience with a helmet is my Giro mountain biking helmet....
> 
> I do plan on waiting till my goggles come in and will take them to my local shop and see what is most compatible, but most of the helmets I have seen at my local shop don't look very good....the deal on evo was the main reason for me saying 'I would bit the bullet and just buy them'





murff81 said:


> Do you own a Pret (which model)? I have found a bunch of reviews with the Arnett Skylight, Smith IO , and zeal level all being a good fit. I know everyone s face is different but just curious. Pret is somewhat new so theirs not exactly a ton of goggle fit info



I do not own a Pret, but do sell them.  I have the Effect, Cynic, and Shamen in store.  If I were to buy one it would be the Effect, but I would choose helmets from others brands first.

The ventilation system on their helmets is far behind other brands.  On the Cynic, you must take the helmet off, and fold some flaps over the holes to close the venting.  On the Effect, you have a external switch to control the vents.  On both however, you only have the actual holes for air to lift off your head.  On most other helmet brands they have channels carved into the shell of the helmet to have a flow through system for venting.  
For the custom fit knob, it is nothing special.  95% of recreational helmets have a custom fit system in them.  The Pret one isn't bad, but nothing special.  The positive of it is that it is large enough to work with gloves on, but realistically, I never adjust mine while skiing....
Weight of them is on the lower side, because they have a slightly smaller exterior shell(less material=less weight).  I do not have a scale in store to weigh them though.  Helmets such as the Giro Montane, do weigh less though.
The feature I really like is the magnetic chin strap.  Doesn't seem that special, till you put gloves on and try to work a traditional chin strap. The effect does have the magnet, the cynic does not....

As for fit with goggles, that is were I have a big problem with them.  The Effect fits my head the most comfortable(the Cynic not at all, so never tried any goggles with it).  I have tried it on with Oakley Crowbar/Canopy, Smith I/O X, and Spy Doom/Bravos.  All of these goggles fit quite poorly with the helmet.  Most of them sit kinda far off your face, meaning they don't sit very well in the goggle area of the Effect.  Some, such as the Crowbar hit the small brim area of the helmet and are pushed down uncomfortably.

For reference I wear a Smith Vantage, with either Oakley Crowbars, or Canopy's.  Last year I wore the Smith Variance.

The Pret's might be a perfect helmet for you, but I am less than thrilled with their offerings.


----------



## murff81 (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow, Thx you hawk....that is very helpful info. I will wait till my goggles come in and take a trip to the ski shops in the area. Never skied/worn goggles with a helmet before so I won't leave it to chance....


----------



## murff81 (Nov 19, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Use winter20 to get 20% off at backcountry.  Try levelninesports. And even Ebay.
> 
> I like dragons. I just got a pair of X2's on eBay with two lenses for $140.


What helmet do you use with your Dragon's?


----------

